# Photoshop



## Grvado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi folks,
I realize that not everyone has photoshop, but for those who do I just discovered how to really make pics look better. My pic often turned out yellowish when shooting on a white background. If you have photoshop simply load your picture got to layers-new adjustment layer-levels, when the layers window pops up click "ok - click auto in the levels window-then you can click on the right eyedropper-then click on your pic- and you are done. After you do it a couple times i will be second nature and it has worked great for me after spending money on photo lights, photo cubes, etc.This worked without all that stuff...........


----------



## Padre (Mar 30, 2010)

For those of us a little more photoshop limited, could you break it down into a few more steps?  :biggrin:


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 30, 2010)

Another way to correct improper white balance under Photoshop is:
Enhance->Adjust Color->Remove Color Cast
Then click on a spot that should be white to adjust the coloration.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## CSue (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you show example picture difference?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

The dropper on the right is to set your white point ... in less I'm missing something... so clicking on the whitest part of the photograph will adjust the white point,(just don't click randomly anywhere on the pic), you can also use the left dropper to set the black point and the middle for your gray point ... or use the sliders OR just use AUTO. In photoshop there are always 10 ways to do the same thing... sometimes one will work better than the other.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 30, 2010)

A friend of mine has a great Photoshop site with LOTS of tutorials ..
check out myjanee.com


----------



## fernhills (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok i will try it. Pix 1   Carl


----------



## fernhills (Mar 31, 2010)

Pix  2


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's an example of what simply adjusting levels can do for a poor photo (which I'm good at making) :biggrin:

Before levels ...


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2010)

After setting levels


----------



## Padre (Mar 31, 2010)

Lenny said:


> A friend of mine has a great Photoshop site with LOTS of tutorials ..
> check out myjanee.com


Wow, that is a great site!!!!!


----------



## Padre (Mar 31, 2010)

Lenny said:


> After setting levels



That is the same picture with just resetting levels?  Wow.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 1, 2010)

If you regularly need to adjust levels or white balance in post-processing, you might want to get a gray card.  Include an edge of it in your picture off the side where you'll crop it out afterwards.  It gives you something of neutral color and density to correct to.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> If you regularly need to adjust levels or white balance in post-processing, you might want to get a gray card. Include an edge of it in your picture off the side where you'll crop it out afterwards. It gives you something of neutral color and density to correct to.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


 
Eric,
That's something I have been wanting to get, do you know of a good source?
Thanks


----------



## fotographik (Apr 1, 2010)

B & H Photo has many models of grey cards to choose from (as should your local photo store):
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=grey+card&N=0&InitialSearch=yes


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 1, 2010)

I bought this one off eBay - you can get 2 cards for $8.95 shipped (see http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Balance-C...igital_Camera_Accessories?hash=item45f1fc2f45).  Other gray cards can be had for as little as $6.00 each.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## fotographik (Apr 1, 2010)

You can also go to a framing supply store or art supply store and get a sheet of 18% grey matte board. Should be a cheap alternative.


----------

